# Rapido 9048 How can I fit a spare wheel



## spike64

I really love my Rapido 9048 but I am unhappy about having no spare wheel. I am puzzled about the best way to fit one. It looks reasonable to suspend a wheel under the rear of the chassis, but the habitation battery box projects down into this space. Like others I have considered sliding a spare in through the side hatches, but they are too narrow. I have thought about mounting the wheel on the rear of the mh in the same way as Autotrail do but I,m not sure about the strength of the internal structure.
Has anyone successfully mounted a spare on or in a 9048 please???


----------



## geraldandannie

Do you have a bike rack? That could carry a spare. Failing that, certain parts of the rear panel are probably reinforced to take a bike rack, so a spare wheel carrier could be mounted on those parts.

Sorry, I can't be too much help. Our 2010 Chausson came with no spare wheel, but the mounting bits were there on the chassis behind the rear axle, so the dealer swapped the spare, and its carrier, over from our old van (both Fiat X2/50 Camper chassis).

Gerald


----------



## Codfinger

Thats very anoying having no spare and I'm sure its a worry but If you speak to the guys at http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/ i'm sure they will help.
Chris


----------



## hampsterracing

geraldandannie said:


> Do you have a bike rack? That could carry a spare. Failing that, certain parts of the rear panel are probably reinforced to take a bike rack, so a spare wheel carrier could be mounted on those parts.
> 
> Sorry, I can't be too much help. Our 2010 Chausson came with no spare wheel, but the mounting bits were there on the chassis behind the rear axle, so the dealer swapped the spare, and its carrier, over from our old van (both Fiat X2/50 Camper chassis).
> 
> Gerald


I have no spare fitted on my x250 mooveo and would also like to fit one.

Which chassis is yours Gerald ?


----------



## jud

hi spike64. i was going to put my spare on the back like my last m/h autotrail Dakota but the bike rack had priority. my idea was go to a scrap yard and get the fitting to hold the wheel to the m/h & buy a cover from these people . www.bargainworlduk.com if you take this route make sure the back can take the weight .back to the other option under the chassis you can get the spare wheel Carrier from ALKO but i was quoted £200 plus so i made my own scrap yard for the wind down mechanism and the local blacksmith who supplied the 20mm round bar e.t.c and wielded it together cost £40. if you look under the chassis you will see where the carrier goes ( ALKO CHASSIE ).jud


----------



## drcotts

The weight of a spare wheel wont be any heavier than a bike rack with 2 bikes on it so if you dont have a bike rack fit a rear wheel carrier. 
If properly fitted (and it isnt hard) they are fine. a rigjid cover is a good thing to to keep it clean. Nice and easy to check the pressure there too.


----------



## Jean-Luc

How about a 'space saver' spare wheel. This Site would appear to indicate that such are available :!:


----------



## ColinC

*Rapido 9048df - Spare wheel*

Hi Spike

We also love our Rapido and spent some time considering the options for a spare wheel. If yours is plated at 3500 are you sure you have sufficient payload for a spare wheel and the carrier or whatever fittings you might need? Our experience has been that we found it quite difficult to stay 'legal' within the permitted max weight. We do not carry extra kit with us like TV, laptop. reclining chairs and outside table, barBQ etc. We do have a Fiamma awning and bike rack plus 2 bikes. We have even removed some fittings, carpet etc to give us some leeway.

What I have opted for is to carry with us a spare tyre. My hypothesis is that in most places it should be possible to find a garage that can fit a replacement tyre, whereas motorhome 'camping' tyres can be quite difficult to get hold of. I found that I can get the tyre into the underfloor storage through the side hatch. It is a snug fit but not difficult to get into position. The Michelin Agila tyre that I have weighs in at about 13 kg; I've no idea how much a wheel would be but suspect would be at least as much again.

Obviously this is a compromise and we could be in trouble if the rim got damaged.But it is another option for you to consider.

Colin


----------



## Lesw

I had the same problem with our Rapido 7065.
I have fitted one to the fiamma 2 bike rack useing part of a ladder securing bracket to lock it on. The bike rack should be good for 150 KG
Hope this helps, Les


----------



## carol

We have the 7090 on the also chassis and maxi 4.25t

We ordered it when buying new, but after lots of emails with Alko we are unable to fit in. So with 16in wheels we have it secured upright in the semi-garage without problems now for almost 4 years

Our tyre problems in the past have always been blowouts, hence our need. 

We spoke to Wokingham about putting one on rear and they were against it

Carol


----------



## jiwawa

*Re: Rapido 9048df - Spare wheel*



ColinC said:


> What I have opted for is to carry with us a spare tyre.


Just check your insurance - some require that you carry a spare wheel.


----------



## spike64

Many thanks for all your suggestions.
I have now decided to fit a spare on the back of the van. There is no room under the rear chassis so I am having a special bracket made to fit on the rear panel, bolted right through into interior reinforcements in the wardrobe. 
When it's done I will post some photos to illustrate my solution.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## ched999uk

Will that be strong enough? I would have thought that effectively bolting it, even into reinforcements, through the wall has the potential to cause major damage. The thought of a spare bouncing up and down on the back wall would worry me. 
I guess if you have a tow bar a bracket from that could hold the weight.
I am sure you have it all under control.


----------



## josieb

Be warned the back panel is not designed to take the weight it could lead to the panel bowing and you could cause water ingress. I for one would never buy one if it had been used to carry a spare wheel that was not factory fitted or approved.


----------



## Jean-Luc

If I were in a similar situation I would get a bike rack fitted by a Rapido dealer, modify the bits on which the bikes sit as necessary and use it for the spare wheel.

Assuming the spare wheel is within the capacity of the rack it should not cause any problems, and you have the security of knowing the fixing points are in compliance with Rapido's recommendations.


----------



## josieb

I very much doubt that you could find a Rapido dealer who would take responsibility for fitting it for what you require to use it for.

I think the max for fiamma is 60kg

For Wokingham response see Carols post.

At the end of the day you can do what you like as long as you want to take responsibility.


----------



## WingPete

*Inside*

I bought a spare wheel for my Rapido, and keep it in the rearmost transverse locker, where it sits quite happily !


----------



## Lesw

SURELY a spare wheel and tyre will weigh no more than 2 or three bikes


----------



## josieb

Just out of interest what did you decide on in the end?


----------



## carol

Yes I was waiting for the photos

Carol


----------

